# Missing Crossmember Bushing!



## wakerider017 (Mar 3, 2006)

Well guys I just installed my Harrop Bush kit... and it was a breeze!

Total install time: 15 minutes!!!!

Anyway as seen in the pic. there are two pieces.... One for the top and one for the bottom.... Well a few months ago my GTO was in the shop for some suspension work and diff replacement. The mechanics doing the work somehow forgot to replace the top bushing for the crossmember. SOOOOO, The crossmember was bolted birectly to the chasis.... METAL TO METAL!

I am so happy I order these bushings now... I would have never of checked!




OK.... back on topic... The install wass extremely easy.... a 10yr. old could do it (if you gave him an impact gun.) Those center-bolts on the crossmember are REALLY on there! You may need a breaker bar to get them free!

Other than that install was a breeze!



Once again I have not had the car on the ground since the install... Hopefully it will be already tommorrow


Will post results after it is on the street again


----------

